
GM Israel unveils autonomous car prototype - davidf18
http://www.globes.co.il/en/article-gm-israel-unveils-autonomous-car-prototype-1001192500
======
davidf18
"The General Motors (GM) research and development center in Herzliya yesterday
unveiled the company's first prototype of an autonomous vehicle. The car's
systems were developed in Israel."

